# Premium Cast Net Questions



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

No responses? I know there are some closet live baiters on this board. Bumping because I'm also curious as to whether or not the Premium nets are worth it.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

No way I'd spend more than I have to on a cast net, they get eaten alive on oysters, at least where I fish and throw for bait. $40 a year for a 6' unit from Academy suits me fine. I'm throwing shallow for shrimp and mullet if I want to bait fish.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Premium/Quality nets make a lot of difference, in the right hands. I suck at throwing one, and the Betts I bought didn't change that.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to just use Super Pros, and bought a Black Pearl Invisi series last year. The Black Pearl is much better put together and the covered lead at the bottom makes it soft on the deck. The Super Pros got tangled up a lot In retrospect and the Black Pearl opens up easier.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Tim Wade +1 (321) 508-2836
I’ve got a 10ft I’ve had for years from him. He will make a net to your specs basically.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Update.
Purchased a 10’ 5/8” Calusa (only premium net available locally).
Holy shit!
What an improvement.
Overall construction much better, obviously higher quality materials, lays flatter, opens easier, and most importantly doesn’t tangle itself overnight in bucket.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Calusa - really, really nice nets,...but you do pay for them, hurts badly when you shred one.


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

I would look for a custom net builder in your area and talk to him/her about what you want.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Fitec builds a great net. So far it holds up well (2years)


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Double post


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Another vote for Tim Wade. Have / have had 3 of his nets and they are top notch and he typically ships quickly.


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Ohh yeah and you'll usually get a joke or two on the house when you call Tim!


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m no pro, but can throw a net rather well. If you know how to throw a net, they all work. That said, I’ve owned Calusa, Betts Morada, and now The Black Pearl. By far for me, the Black Pearl has been the best. What I liked the best about it is the lead line isn’t prone to letting the lines tangle or get outside of the net. Also they offer a 1.3 lbs per ft. I highly recommend this weight unless you’re throwing it in really deep water. A lot less effort and easier to open it. I’m older now, and I have a brand new Betts Morada12 footer that I no longer want to use after throwing the Black Pearl 10 footer with the 1.3 lbs per ft. BTW, nets are like rods and reels in that one net doesn’t do it all great, but if I had to have only one, then it would be a 10 footer 1/4 mesh with light weight. I mostly throw it in no deeper than 6 ft of water. Hope that helps.


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

Tim Wade...without question...you won't regret it.


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Tim Wade makes an excellent net


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Well now that I’ve had a little time with the Black Pearl I can give an update on it. The only complaint is that the thread used to tie to cloth onto the lead line is unraveling on its own in different spots. I caught it in time and am re-tying it in a better way. For the price of this net this should not happen. Regardless I still think the good outweighs the bad for me and I’ll make the easy but timely repairs and go on with it. Just thought others should know before you chose a net.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

STR said:


> Well now that I’ve had a little time with the Black Pearl I can give an update on it. The only complaint is that the thread used to tie to cloth onto the lead line is unraveling on its own in different spots. I caught it in time and am re-tying it in a better way. For the price of this net this should not happen. Regardless I still think the good outweighs the bad for me and I’ll make the easy but timely repairs and go on with it. Just thought others should know before you chose a net.


my Black Pearl is scheduled for delivery today. In their cast net 101 they say to examine those threads upon receipt of the net and use a lighter to burn any ends that need it to prevent them from unraveling. 
did you do that?


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I read the instructions that came with the net, and I could have missed that. The fact that I need to complete any part of building or fixing anything on a product I buy as ready to use out of the box should be disclosed on their web page or advertisement and let the consumer decide if that’s for them or not. There’s a lot of these ends that can become undone and I should not have to spend my time trying to chase them all down with a lighter. Another thing to consider, this is all monofilament construction so if you slip with the lighter and burn it, who’s responsible?? Like I said in my statement, for me I still believe the good outweighs the bad and I’ll take care of the factory issues myself and will buy again. However others may not feel comfortable having to doctor up a brand new out of the box product


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

If I dropped $300 bucks on a net and had to burn the threads I’d be one pissed off mofo.


----------

